# Got my 3DS XL!



## Sam (Jul 28, 2012)

I got my 3DS XL today and it's much better than I imagined! It's Silver + Black and it looks AMAZING!

I've got some pics to show you, I'm at my Grandma's so I've done some size comparisons with her Pink Ds Lite! Here they are:








 



Enjoy!  (I hope these images work...!)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 28, 2012)

So it's around the same size as the DSXL?

how's the screen?


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 28, 2012)

Silver! Sweet, I thought it only came in red, blue, and black. Wait... it's out already?


----------



## Sam (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah, The actual system is about the same size as the DSi XL, but the screen is way bigger. The anti-glare really helps; I can't see a reflection at all! Unlike the fingerprint magnet that we call the 3DS...

Also, I got a silver one cos' I live in the U.K, and it was released today here (July 28th) Unlike Americans who have to wait until August 19th...


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh good! I thought you were evil or something and made us Americans miss out! I was so surprised!

Anyway, is the XL graphic good? Do you like how it comes with 4GB SD card? (NSMB2 is like 3k blocks so it was smart for our US release.) Is it HUGE? Are the graphics kinda pixelated?


----------



## Sam (Jul 28, 2012)

It's BIG alright, but not uncomfortably big. And I think it's excellent that it has a 4GB card. Finally, unless you practically put your nose to the screen, then no, the graphics are not pixelated. 

I'll be happy to answer any more questions from anyone else!


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh, because lots of those GameStop preview buzz stuff say that it will be a slight more pixelated.

Is this a good system for the I-never-had-a-3DS people? (Why am I asking these LOL)? This was the case for me when I got my DSi XL. I remember how BIG the DSiXL was back then.


----------



## Sam (Jul 28, 2012)

I think that if you're new to 3D gaming, this is the better system to have!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> Yeah, The actual system is about the same size as the DSi XL, but the screen is way bigger. The anti-glare really helps; I can't see a reflection at all! Unlike the fingerprint magnet that we call the 3DS...


The Nintendo 3DS XL is almost the same size as the Nintendo DSi XL, but it won't fit into a Nintendo DSi XL Flip and Play case which is what I was hoping that it WOULD fit into as now I have to purchase a Nintendo 3DS XL Flip and Play case, but I'm not too fussed as I will get one eventually.



Sam said:


> Also, I got a silver one cos' I live in the U.K, and it was released today here (July 28th) Unlike Americans who have to wait until August 19th...


I got mine from GAME on the 27th of July which is a day earlier than you and some people got their Nintendo 3DS XL's, I can also say that it came to  exactly ?216.97 with Pok?mon Conquest, a Mario and Luigi case and they threw in the charger at no extra cost.


----------



## Berry (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know about other regions, but in Germany the XL is on display for a couple of weeks (in stores, not purchaseable just to touch and see ). I put my hands on it and it's just AWESOME!!  But I don't like the mixed colours, I'd like a complete white or complete black one, and then I purchase it on day one. The design is really beautiful and it doesn't shine anymore which is good. But it still reflects the light  the old 3DS reflects to 12% and the XL only 3%. And the 3D is so much better on the new screen, I really can't wait to have one as well, but, as I said, I will wait until other colours are available


----------



## Sam (Jul 29, 2012)

I also got mine from GAME. I would have got it on the 27th however I was really busy all day so I didnt have time. Fortunately they also threw In a charger for me as it is part of their bundles. My final total was ?209.98 as I bought the 3DS XL + Ocarina of Time!

What colour is yours Jason? Mine is silver.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm debating on getting it.  From all the good things your saying about it I'm thinking about pre-ordering a blue one.  Still I think if I had to choose I would pick the WiiU over the 3dsiXl.  Is it really that much better than the 3ds though?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> I also got mine from GAME. I would have got it on the 27th however I was really busy all day so I didnt have time. Fortunately they also threw In a charger for me as it is part of their bundles. My final total was ?209.98 as I bought the 3DS XL + Ocarina of Time!
> 
> What colour is yours Jason? Mine is silver.


I have got the Red/Black Nintendo 3DS, I also was able to get a 10% discount, but you have to have a valid NUS student card. (They cost ?11.00 and last a year)


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jul 31, 2012)

How's the speaker quality? I've heard people say that the sound is worse than on the original 3DS.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 31, 2012)

Ehingen Guy said:


> How's the speaker quality? I've heard people say that the sound is worse than on the original 3DS.


It's about the same sound as the Nintendo 3DS.

*EDIT: I have just realised that my friend who works at a video game store was able to save me a total of ?15.99 on a bundle deal instead of buying everything seperately, I also managed to get Pok?mon Conquest within this deal too.*


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Aug 7, 2012)

@Sam: I have a few questions if you don't mind.

1. What all colors did you see available?

2. How different is it from the original 3DS?

3. What all comes with it when purchased?

4. Did it take you information from your 3DS when you bought it or did you have to update the information yourself?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 7, 2012)

I can answer the 4th question.

The 3DS has a transfer feature that lets you transfer all of your data to a new 3DS system, including the 3DSXL, so he would have had to use that to get all of his data onto his XL.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Aug 7, 2012)

@Professor Gallows: Thank you for answering my 4th question.
I didn't know there was a transfer freature on the 3DS systems.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 8, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Professor Gallows: Thank you for answering my 4th question.
> I didn't know there was a transfer freature on the 3DS systems.



LOL it's been there forever

You can do it as below:

DSi to 3DS
3DS to 3DS
3DS to 3DS XL (I'm not sure if vice versa)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 8, 2012)

You can probably do it backwards from 3DSXL to 3DS, it's the same system, it just has improved hardware features.


----------



## jebug29 (Aug 8, 2012)

The first comparison pictures I ever saw, I figured the thing was almost as big as a game gear! XD


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

Would you say it's worth the ?80 to upgrade?
Asking because I'm thinking about getting XL


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Sep 3, 2012)

*Is on the edge about getting it.*

I am going to wait to see if they bring a nice color that I like to the XL.
Also trying to save for more 3DS games right now so not really focused on the XL yet.


----------



## Hazzaly (Sep 3, 2012)

One question I'd like to ask is whether the sweet-spot is any bigger? The one thing that always stops me using the 3D function too often is that I have the tendency to move the console while I play.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Sep 3, 2012)

What is a Sweet-Spot?


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 3, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> What is a Sweet-Spot?



Its a place where its "perfect."

Say you have a all-around tennis racket. Usually, the sweet spot will be in the middle. So if you hit the ball in the middle, it will be a really strong hit.

For a 3DS, everyones viewing sweetspot is different.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been holding off buying a 3DS. I'll probably end up buying the 3DS XL, but my only worry is that my hands are smaller than the average person's and I haven't seen the XL on display anywhere to test it out yet. >:

Hope you're enjoying your purchase.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 5, 2012)

Paint said:


> Would you say it's worth the ?80 to upgrade?
> Asking because I'm thinking about getting XL


That's an amazing deal, I wouldn't pass that up if I were you...
Getting ?10-?20 off a console is hard to come by sometimes, hey, even ?5.00 off a console is not easy to come by in some places.


----------



## Berry (Sep 5, 2012)

The sweet spot is not bigger but due to the bigger screens the 3D effect seems enhanced. Futhermore, the XL is even smaller than the very old DS! The screens are huge and beautiful, you have to see it yourself before you believe it  I'm still waiting for the white model!!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 5, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> I've been holding off buying a 3DS. I'll probably end up buying the 3DS XL, but my only worry is that my hands are smaller than the average person's and I haven't seen the XL on display anywhere to test it out yet. >:



My local retailer has the XL on display. I just wish they'd swap Pilotwings Resort with a different game demo. I've been to other stores and they have demos of MK 7 and Super Mario 3D Land in their consoles.

I still play the DSi XL, so I got used to the 3DS XL's weight pretty quickly. The graphics looked much better, too.


----------



## Paint (Sep 6, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> That's an amazing deal, I wouldn't pass that up if I were you...
> Getting ?10-?20 off a console is hard to come by sometimes, hey, even ?5.00 off a console is not easy to come by in some places.



No, lol. I meant it would cost me ?80 but i'd have to turn my 3DS in.
I really wish it costed ?80 though :/


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Sep 10, 2012)

^_^ Gamestop and EB Games are doing the 3DS XL trade in thing like they did for the 3DS.
Not sure if that helps anyone thinking of getting the 3DS XL.
I think it's $60-100 off if you bring in the 3DS.
I'll have to get a flyer and take a picture of the price list for trade-ins to show everyone unless someone else does it first.


----------

